# Looking for more Foundation Repair ANSWERS



## BlueIon (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm amazed at how many people have problems w/their foundations. I have NEVER heard of such an issue until I moved to Texas. What a nightmare! I'm having a huge 'cracked foundation' problem; & it's the entire house. Many home owners in my area have had numerous kinds of professional repair. All ineffective; each over $15K. This includes the placement of piers under the foundations or pressed concrete pilings. Example: My neighbor had her foundation leveled 3 times in the past 15 yrs.
The question: What about lime slurry? Fill the voids under the foundation with lime slurry. If that IS an acceptable method & WORKS; PLEASE tell me who do I call! I'm just sick of this situation (BTW: no, not covered by home insurance).
Thanks...


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 31, 2009)

About the best you can do is contact a local engineer. They may have qualified folks they work with to help you understand the issues and answer your questions. In TX this is a large problem and as you know, not easily fixed.
Good luck.


----------



## BlueIon (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I realize the 'professionals' in the field should know, but getting the truth when their ultimate goal is a sales obligation doesn't seem to be the best advice. Hence all the homes I've seen w/constant foundation issues 'after' it's been repaired. Some one I know complained so much, they got their money back $20K. But I don't have that kind of time & energy to deal w/a ton of crap. 
I just want to know what people are doing to correct their foundation problems and what does work.
I haven't seen or heard of any company that provides the limestone slurry injections I mentioned before.
Thanks-


----------



## CyFree (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello Blue...

A friend of mine wrote this nice book on Foundation Repair which she made available online and for free. 
It has a lot of useful information about types of soil, common causes of foundation problems as well some of the technologies available to fix them. It is written in an everyday language, and full of pictures, so you do not need to be a structural engineer to understand it.
I hope that helps you answer a lot of questions about foundations without the sales pressure so that you can make an informed decision about your home's foundations.
The link below gives you option to read it online or download the whole book in pdf, absolutely free. 

Foundation Technology: Your Guide to What Goes Under Your Feet


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Aug 14, 2009)

i like that online book so much i've call'd peak's owner to ask permission to link,,, its the best i've ever seen that describes problems/solutions in terms customers can understand,,, even better'n the univ of iowa's - NOT to be confused w/what's happening in this administration's health care smoke 'n' mirrors scam


----------



## BlueIon (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info CyFree- as soon as I finish this msg I'm going to the link you provided. I'm looking forward to reading & learning anything I can about this issue. Thanks


----------



## jdd3479 (Nov 5, 2011)

<p>Unfortunately in Texas there are a lot of clays that contract and expand. When the soils move then the <a target="_new" href="http://www.foundation-repair.org">foundation repair</a> will have problems especially if the elevation is off more than one inch. 

In Florida we have <a target="_new" href="http://www.sink-hole.org">sinkholes</a> so it's imperative to see where the limestone.  So hopefully it is just a clay problem instead of a  <a target="_new" href="http://www.sink-hole.net">sinkhole.</a> If it is a sinkhole then you will need to determine where the limestone is and either grout or <a target="_new" href="http://sink-hole.org/underpinningfaq/">underpinning.


----------

